# AOSP Market/App Problem



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Attached is a photo from the market website. I'm unable to play Words With Friends, due to it now being "incompatible" with my phone. I'm not sure if this is due to Zynga or a change in AOSP ROMs, but it's really annoying. It did the same on CM7.

If nothing else, could someone post the 4.02 apk for the game?!


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've recently run into many apps that are doing this, anyone have a solution or know why this happens?


----------

